# TT Coupe S Line 2.0 TDI Ultra



## Odgy

Recently my TT failed it's MOT through this message - Engine MIL inoperative or indicates a malfunction diesel vehicle with 4 or more wheels and first used on or after 1 July 2008. (8.2.2.2 (g)), how can I rectify this?


----------

